# At Ko Olina now...and now own here too.



## calberry (May 28, 2008)

I'm working on a slide show, but here are a couple of 'teaser' pix from the lanai of our 12th floor Kane tower room.  

We traded in from Timberlodge for a 1BR Mtn. view and requested the highest room possible, and pool view (upgrade if you will) if available.  At the desk they gave me the option of the new tower golf course view or original tower partial ocean view...we opted for the ocean.

As you can see from the pix we do face the new building, and with it the construction noise.  But at least they don't start too early, and they are done by 3:30.  We love the room and the view, and even though we look over the little industrial port it is fun watching all the activities.

Oh, and we succumbed to the sales pitch and bought a 2BR EOY OV.  My brother lives in Hilo so this will give us a good excuse to come visit them now and then.


----------



## calberry (May 28, 2008)

Here is the other pic.

We are headed out today to explore the north shore and find the shrimp truck for lunch.

Oh, and we went to the Fia Fia luau last night.  Quite fun...albeit a little long for our tastes.

Steve


----------



## Lv2Trvl (May 28, 2008)

*Ko Olina fun*

Aloha Steve

Great that you have such a great room and view!  We have had the view out to the harbor & industrial park several times - like you say - there is always something going on ... We go the beginning of every May to Ko Olina since the beginning ... always a nice trip ...
The pictures are good of the new building - can see the progress in 4 wks time!  Looking forward to the rest of the picture show!
You'll enjoy your time there - and like you say - good excuse to visit family. 

We always request the original tower  - although the new one will be very nice - and the master bedroom is to have a desk in it rather than the settee by the window - it will be much more useful for those of us still traveling with laptops and work ...

Enjoy - and congratulations on the week!


----------



## Southdown13 (May 28, 2008)

Steve,
Did they give you an estimated opening for the new tower?  We will be there New Years week and would love to reserve in this building.  It looks like the rooms have great oceanfront views.  Thanks.


----------



## tmartin1 (May 28, 2008)

Your teaser pics are killing me! We'll be there in 2 1/2 weeks. Seeing your pictures is making it very difficult for me to work. 

We are renting from an owner and they have an ocean-view category. What tower do you recommend that we try to get into?

Can't wait to see the rest of your pictures!


Theresa


----------



## brian1018 (May 28, 2008)

How's the contruction coming along?  I heard they are adding a lazy river pool.  Also, is the water at the lagoons clear?  I too will be there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## calberry (May 28, 2008)

soutdown13 said:


> Steve,
> Did they give you an estimated opening for the new tower?  We will be there New Years week and would love to reserve in this building.  It looks like the rooms have great oceanfront views.  Thanks.



We didn't discuss that at the presentation since it wasn't in our plans to come back that soon, but at the Mai Tai reception they indicated the new building would be opening in two phases.  The wing closest to the original building will open in January 09 (can't remember the specifc date or if it was even mentioned, sorry), and I think they said June for the rest of the building.  And I don't think it was discussed when they would start on the final building (between the new one and the Marina on lagoon #4)

Steve


----------



## calberry (May 28, 2008)

brian1018 said:


> How's the contruction coming along?  I heard they are adding a lazy river pool.  Also, is the water at the lagoons clear?  I too will be there in a couple of weeks.



Except for railings on the decks, the exterior of the building looks complete, but in using my binoculars it appears they have yet to do any drywall/painting/cabinet work on the inside yet.  They are just now starting to plant some trees in the landscaping and are doing a lot of rock and brick work around the pool and entry areas.  

We were told they are going to have a very long water slide...and not just a typical slide.  It is suppose to be VERY cool starting atop the rocks at one end and traversing the length of the pool to the other end (30-40 ft.???)  (no sign of anything in the current construction that would indicate how it will look...but the pool does have gunnite in it now.)

This is our first stay here, and I have only been in lagoon #3 once...only once because I was pretty disappointed the first time (will try #2 & #1 probably this afternoon).  I had to go all the way out to the rocks before the clarity was good enough to even see the bottom.  There were some fun fish to watch, but it was pretty poor overall.

Steve


----------



## laxmom (May 28, 2008)

We heard it from the manager of the property when we were there a little over a year ago that they were adding a lazy river.  

Also, Calberry, the snorkeling was better in lagoon 2 when we were there.  There was a huge sea turtle nibbling on algae on the rocks of the sea wall.  Very cool!


----------



## thinze3 (May 28, 2008)

Steve,
If you happened to own a Marriott-purchased EOY property before you bought Ko'Olina, you should have qualified for the ongoing sale, allowing you to purchase an EOY timeshare at 40% of the full year price. This is 33% cheaper than the normal 60% of full year price for EOY weeks.


----------



## steve b (May 28, 2008)

Could you share with us the current prices?


----------



## sandesurf (May 28, 2008)

These are the prices I got from our favorite salesman, who just happens to work out of Ko'Olina, for the EOY discount. 

"The price at Ko Olina for mountain view is $15,160 and the ocean view is $19,360."

No, we have not bought from him nor do we plan to...but if we were going to buy from Marriott we'd give him our buisiness.


----------



## calberry (May 28, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Steve,
> If you happened to own a Marriott-purchased EOY property before you bought Ko'Olina, you should have qualified for the ongoing sale, allowing you to purchase an EOY timeshare at 40% of the full year price. This is 33% cheaper than the normal 60% of full year price for EOY weeks.



We own two 'every year' weeks at Timberlodge, so there was no mention of a discount.  Our price was right at $29K.  And we paid next years maint. fee (our off year) and got bonus points for that as well.

Don't tell me what we could have or should have had.  The deal is over and we are moving on...and loving it.  We enjoyed being here today that much more knowing that we now own 1/78,000th of this beautiful place.

Steve


----------



## MikeM132 (May 29, 2008)

soutdown13 said:


> Steve,
> Did they give you an estimated opening for the new tower?  We will be there New Years week and would love to reserve in this building.  It looks like the rooms have great oceanfront views.  Thanks.



One of the managers said one wing of the new building is opening January 2009, the other wing in 2011 (which is impossible to believe---looks like 6 months of work left, tops). 
We are also here now, in the Kona bldg. We also went to the Fia Fia show last night. Line started at 4:30 and I think it was over around 9:30. Pretty good luau, and your typcial luau show. Some complaints at our table about the food, but I thought it was good (however, I think nearly everything is good).


----------



## calberry (May 29, 2008)

calberry said:


> This is our first stay here, and I have only been in lagoon #3 once...only once because I was pretty disappointed the first time (will try #2 & #1 probably this afternoon).  I had to go all the way out to the rocks before the clarity was good enough to even see the bottom.  There were some fun fish to watch, but it was pretty poor overall.



OK, so I have to upgrade my score some what,  based on my experience this afternoon.  We went back out to just 'hang around' the beach, and I decided to give lagoon #3 another try.  It was about 3:30pm and the tide was coming in and therefore clearing out the 'haze' in the water (can we say LA smog?!?), and there really were quite a few fish to oogle, and the clarity was pretty good.  I got some pretty good pix that I will share as time allows.

I am going to go out in the morning to the fish feeding in lagoon #1 and do some snorkling after that (I understand that morning is the best time).

Steve


----------



## calberry (May 29, 2008)

calberry said:


> Except for railings on the decks, the exterior of the building looks complete, but in using my binoculars it appears they have yet to do any drywall/painting/cabinet work on the inside yet.  They are just now starting to plant some trees in the landscaping and are doing a lot of rock and brick work around the pool and entry areas.
> 
> Steve



We went for a walk tonight after dark and some of the lights were on in the rooms that are scheduled to be opened during the 1st phase.  We could see ceiling fans running in them, so it was obvious that some interior work is being done.  (I think the rooms we could see with our binocs were in the wing to be opened later.)

Steve


----------



## calberry (May 29, 2008)

laxmom said:


> We heard it from the manager of the property when we were there a little over a year ago that they were adding a lazy river.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well, all I can say is that's not the story they are telling now.
> ...


----------



## joanncanary (May 29, 2008)

We just got back last week and you are making me miss it. We loved it there. We were in the new tower in room 21214 and the view was head on to the ocean. Absolutely beautiful. If you want a gorgeous view request that room. It is right in the middle of the tower and you can see which one because it is the only lanai that does not have wooden shutters on one side.
My DH did snorkeling and found that lagoon 2 was better. there were some days where the water was cloudy but most days I could see the rocks on the bottom about 30 feet out. Enjoy your time and congrats on your purchase. That would be one place I would love but travel time is horrible from the east coast so we would only use every 4-5 years. Have a lava flow for me, miss those drinks, they were great.


----------



## Seth Nock (May 29, 2008)

Enjoy your purchase.  It is a great property.


----------



## thinze3 (May 29, 2008)

calberry said:


> ...and loving it.  We enjoyed being here today that much more knowing that we now own 1/78,000th of this beautiful place.
> 
> Steve



Steve,
I know that you will love your purchase at Ko'Olina. Enjoy the last few days of your stay!!
We'll be back to Hawaii in 2009. Can't wait!


----------



## calberry (May 29, 2008)

http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=887dkyp.50hc0bdh&x=0&y=khx9k3&localeid=en_US 

This is a slideshow of our room and views from the lanai.  More to come of the property.

There is wireless in the rooms but it is sporadic at best.  When on it is fast, but I can almost guarantee from the time I opened this screen to the time I hit the 'post reply' button that I will get the 'cannot find....' screen.  Entering titles and rearranging photos in Kodak is PAINFUL (but what else do I have to do at 5:30 in the morning...while sipping coffee on the lanai!

On the subject of wireless, the first night I logged in and it seemed OK (it does in spurts) but the next morning I had to download a work document (yes I need to be doing some work while here...I should never schedule trips at month close).  After the initial log-in I got 'kicked off', tried going wired, and then couldn't get access in either.  I called the customer support number provided on the card in the room and was on the phone for 32 minutes with a very helpful lady that went so far as to take down the whole Ko Olina system to adjust the firewall settings...but it at least works somewhat (and I got my file only asking someone on the mainland to sent it as a ZIP file instead).


----------



## Jaybee (May 29, 2008)

Great slide show!  Thanks for all you helpful info and feedback.  I'm so glad you're there, and were able to buy into Ko-Olina.


----------



## calberry (May 29, 2008)

Here is a link to our neighbors to the north.  So starting from the north;from what I understand, Disney will build to the north of the JW, then the JW, then the Beach Villas, then an open space (for which there are no set plans, and it is NOT Marriott's property...hints are a small shopping center with restaurants), then us, then an opening where the Ritz-Carlton was suppose to go (not sure what is planned for there at this time), then the marina.

http://www.koolinabeachvillas.com/aloha-08.html

Steve


----------



## Buzzmom (May 29, 2008)

joanncanary said:


> We were in the new tower in room 21214 and the view was head on to the ocean.



Please forgive my possibly dumb question, but can you tell me the name of the new tower?  We will be there in October and I'd like to request this room.  I'd feel better actually requesting the tower by name.  Thanks!!


----------



## joanncanary (May 30, 2008)

I will have to check at home and see if we have it in our other pictures. I believe you could just ask for tower 2. Here are some links, not sure if they will work. these are 2 views from our room. If it doesn't work email me and I will send you the link directly
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...ID=5013879650/a=79269704_79269704/t_=79269704

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...ID=5013874559/a=79269704_79269704/t_=79269704


----------



## MikeM132 (May 30, 2008)

Buzzmom said:


> Please forgive my possibly dumb question, but can you tell me the name of the new tower?  We will be there in October and I'd like to request this room.  I'd feel better actually requesting the tower by name.  Thanks!!



Oldest--Kona
Newer-Moana
 Bdg opening Jan 09--not named on map yet
4th and final tower---not even started


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 30, 2008)

calberry said:


> http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=887dkyp.50hc0bdh&x=0&y=khx9k3&localeid=en_US
> 
> This is a slideshow of our room and views from the lanai.  More to come of the property.
> 
> ...



Great slide show...

I had to work on vacation at Ko'Olina...  and they told me to go to the lobby to get better reception.  Of course, you have to pay in the lobby.  That did help me.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 30, 2008)

Did they tell you when the new pool slide would be opened?  We want to trade there for the slide.  LOL...  my kids would love it.  We did trade in once so, I'd love to go again!


----------



## beachdiva (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the slide show. This looks like a beautiful property.  I think I feel the need to go back to Oahu now!!


----------



## calberry (May 30, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Did they tell you when the new pool slide would be opened?  We want to trade there for the slide.  LOL...  my kids would love it.  We did trade in once so, I'd love to go again!



No they didn't.  This was only mentioned at the Mai Tai greeting party our first night as they were hyping the group about the construction.  I would have to guess though that it would be open when the building is ready for occupancy in Jan09.


----------



## Buzzmom (May 30, 2008)

joanncanary said:


> I will have to check at home and see if we have it in our other pictures. I believe you could just ask for tower 2. Here are some links, not sure if they will work. these are 2 views from our room. If it doesn't work email me and I will send you the link directly
> http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...ID=5013879650/a=79269704_79269704/t_=79269704
> 
> http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...ID=5013874559/a=79269704_79269704/t_=79269704



Wow, great view!  Thanks a lot.  I'll request Tower 2.


----------



## Buzzmom (May 30, 2008)

MikeM132 said:


> Oldest--Kona
> Newer-Moana
> Bdg opening Jan 09--not named on map yet
> 4th and final tower---not even started



Thanks, Mike!


----------



## pwrshift (May 30, 2008)

Nice slide show.  Thanks for sharing.  Is the master tub a jacuzzi?

Your view seems to indicate it is a long hike to the beach?

Brian


----------



## joanncanary (May 30, 2008)

From the second tower there is a short cut where you go to the right and walk along the public parking lot and it is no longer than the other building. I am one that does not do much walking but i never minded it. We brought a small cooler down to the beach with us for water, etc. the little longer walk was worth it since we got that gorgeous view.


----------



## sandesurf (May 30, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Nice slide show.  Thanks for sharing.  Is the master tub a jacuzzi?
> 
> Your view seems to indicate it is a long hike to the beach?
> 
> Brian



Hi, I can answer that...No, it's just a bathtub. We were there three weeks ago, also in the new tower with the same view that's described here. Rm. 20606.
Aloha


----------



## Aviator621 (May 31, 2008)

Calberry,

  Thanks for the photos; we own there as well, and can't wait to get back.  For some trivia, you had the photo of the object at sea, and asked what the heck it was.  Pretty sure it was the Sea Based XBand Radar (SBX). The link below has a photo.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea-based_X-band_Radar

When we was stationed there at Hickam AFB, the SBX would sit in Pearl Harbor for testing.  It is MASSIVE; over 20 stories, and would tower over the entire base.


----------



## calberry (May 31, 2008)

Aviator621 said:


> Calberry,
> 
> Thanks for the photos; we own there as well, and can't wait to get back.  For some trivia, you had the photo of the object at sea, and asked what the heck it was.  Pretty sure it was the Sea Based XBand Radar (SBX). The link below has a photo.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  In fact, it was just yesterday in the daily Honolulu Advertiser that there was a picture and comment that the Alaska based radar was back in Pearl Harbor for some repair work.

Steve


----------



## calberry (May 31, 2008)

calberry said:


> OK, so I have to upgrade my score some what,  based on my experience this afternoon.  We went back out to just 'hang around' the beach, and I decided to give lagoon #3 another try.  It was about 3:30pm and the tide was coming in and therefore clearing out the 'haze' in the water (can we say LA smog?!?), and there really were quite a few fish to oogle, and the clarity was pretty good.  I got some pretty good pix that I will share as time allows.
> 
> I am going to go out in the morning to the fish feeding in lagoon #1 and do some snorkling after that (I understand that morning is the best time).
> 
> Steve



The fish feeding gets mixed reviews from me.  It was advertised to start at 7:30 at lagoon #1.  I got there at 7:29 and was alone.  I asked a guy in the 'beach shack' if this was the place, and he said yes.  He said they start later than 7:30 because people mis-judge how long it takes to walk down from the timeshares. 

As people started to arrive he handed out plastic fish cards with lanyards, had us fill out forms for the 1,000,000 point drawing, and then talked about snorkling in general, had some trivia questions, and at 8:00 he fed the fish.

Well, if you have ever been to a trout farm and thrown in hand-fulls of the pellets they are fed (or chummed off a fishing boat) that is what it was like.  From the shore where we stood the fish were what, 10-15 ft away, but all you saw was a swirling mass of white fish.  I'm just the kids got a kick out of it...and I at least had a nice walk.

As far as snorkling goes, I have now gone every day, and each time the experience has been good.  Clearly (pun intended) it is better to go closer to high tide, or when the tide is coming in, as the lagoons are being infused with fresh/clear water.  In lagoon #2 I found a couple of turtles to watch for a while (photos later), and at different times in lagoon #3 I got pix of cuddle fish and a small eel (along with a lot of the fish on the chart).

I also drove north from Ko Olina a couple of miles (just because!).  Just off shore I noticed a couple of dive boats and the Ko Olina Cat.  There was a (run down) park type place so I pulled in to take pix.  There were ragged cliffs (beautiful), and a small sandy access point.  I talked to a lady there about snorkling and she said it is GREAT.  She said they saw fish they didn't even see at Huanama Bay.  

And while looking out to sea I saw a fish jump that looked like what you see on TV when they catch a blue marlin and it jumps of the water twisting madly.  

We plan to go to the big flea market at Aloha Stadium this morning, and I hope to then to do some snorkling there on the way back.


----------



## calberry (May 31, 2008)

sandesurf said:


> Hi, I can answer that...No, it's just a bathtub. We were there three weeks ago, also in the new tower with the same view that's described here. Rm. 20606.
> Aloha



Indeed.  But it is a large bathtub with room for two to soak (simulataneously).  But the person at the faucet end has to lean to the side to keep from bumping his/her head.

sb


----------



## calberry (May 31, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Your view seems to indicate it is a long hike to the beach?



In the side of building #1 that we are in, the closer you are to the ocean the further the walk to get there (since the elevators are at the furthest point from the water).  So we have to back-track from our room, take the elevator, and then walk past the parking garage, the Market Place, Chuck's, the beach pool, and the beach restaurant just to get to the start of the lagoon.  Then what we like to do is grab a couple of lounge chairs and drag them all the way around the lagoon (to the left...toward lagoon #4) so we can sit on the grassy point with the ocean behind us and a view back to the buildings.  But well worth the walk/work!


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 1, 2008)

That seems like quite the walk...even further than the view from your balcony.  Is there a part of the complex that is 'closer' to the beach and still has good views?

Brian



calberry said:


> In the side of building #1 that we are in, the closer you are to the ocean the further the walk to get there (since the elevators are at the furthest point from the water). So we have to back-track from our room, take the elevator, and then walk past the parking garage, the Market Place, Chuck's, the beach pool, and the beach restaurant just to get to the start of the lagoon. Then what we like to do is grab a couple of lounge chairs and drag them all the way around the lagoon (to the left...toward lagoon #4) so we can sit on the grassy point with the ocean behind us and a view back to the buildings. But well worth the walk/work!


----------



## calberry (Jun 1, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> That seems like quite the walk...even further than the view from your balcony.  Is there a part of the complex that is 'closer' to the beach and still has good views?
> 
> Brian



As you can see from the pictures, the new building (which partially/mostly obscures the ocean/beach view from our room) that opens in Jan will be the closest to the beach.  Given that, since the walk to the beach must begin from the elevator lobby (by definition...unless in a ground floor room and you exit from your lanai and leave the slider unlocked), then building 3 is closest, 1 is next, and 2 the furthest.  

But the walk never has seemed long to me since the view is so nice along the way.  OK, so I guess I have to amend that a little as there is one other little caveat...that being that to get beach towels you have to back-track around the pool toward bldg #2 to the 'rental shack' to check them out and get your daily wrist-banc (to identify you from the locals that COULD just walk in and use the facilities if they liked), so that adds even more distance to the coming and going (assuming you need towels).

Steve


----------



## MikeM132 (Jun 1, 2008)

we showed up about 7:35 and still waited awhile for the fish feeding to start. Our college-aged daughter wanted to see it. I think she thought they were going to feed those sharks in the hotel. As for snorkeling, we went twice in lagoon 3 and saw very little. Snorkeling was far better in Maui near black rock. That was like swimming in a aquarium.


----------



## calberry (Jun 2, 2008)

MikeM132 said:


> we showed up about 7:35 and still waited awhile for the fish feeding to start. Our college-aged daughter wanted to see it. I think she thought they were going to feed those sharks in the hotel. As for snorkeling, we went twice in lagoon 3 and saw very little. Snorkeling was far better in Maui near black rock. That was like swimming in a aquarium.



In my years of snorkling, Maui is my favorite.  But I have to tell you that spot I went to just north of the JW was VERY nice.  MANY divers were there, and there were three boats anchored not too far off shore.  I only stayed for 30 minutes because we had other things to do, but in that time I saw as many fish as I had at the lagoons, and also two turtles (but I also saw two turtles in lagoon #2 as well.)  For those that want to check this place out, it is literally the first left turn opportunity after leaving Ko Olina heading north(approx 2 miles).  You need to be a little adventurous...but nothing ventured, nothing gained!

And yes, if you really want to see fish, the heck with snorkling, just go up to the JW and stand around their outdoor aquarium for a while.  Man, those rays were amazing.

Steve


----------



## calberry (Jun 2, 2008)

We're home...bummer.  What a great trip.  It will take me a while to go thru all my pix, but I will provide some more slideshows later.  And I plan to do a TUG review as well.  Now its back to work....

Steve


----------



## MikeM132 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think you're talking about the place out in front of the power plant? If so, we went there 2 years ago on the KoOlina Cat. That is a lot better than the lagoon 3, which had little life in it from what I saw (a few fish, one seahorse, no turtles...at least that I saw).


----------



## calberry (Jun 3, 2008)

MikeM132 said:


> I think you're talking about the place out in front of the power plant? If so, we went there 2 years ago on the KoOlina Cat. That is a lot better than the lagoon 3, which had little life in it from what I saw (a few fish, one seahorse, no turtles...at least that I saw).



Yup, that's the place.  The Cat was out there when I as there.  I didn't have the time to go out far enough to get into the clearer water, but it was still GREAT. 

Here's a pic I took while snorkling.

Steve


----------



## calberry (Jun 3, 2008)

MikeM132 said:


> no turtles...at least that I saw).



Here you go, I'll share one of mine with you.

Steve


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 3, 2008)

You guys that like diving in open water might want to see this movie.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Water_(film)

Brian


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great shots! I want to go!


----------



## cp73 (Jun 4, 2008)

calberry said:


> Yup, that's the place.  The Cat was out there when I as there.  I didn't have the time to go out far enough to get into the clearer water, but it was still GREAT.



I was there in February and went on the Ko Olina cat. Yes there are tons of fish there. Thats because the power plants there discharge warm water about 200 yards offshore. That has created a reef with lots of fish..Enjoyed hearing about your trip. Made me reflect back a few months and try to figure out how I can get back next year.


----------



## musical2 (Jun 5, 2008)

MikeM132 said:


> we showed up about 7:35 and still waited awhile for the fish feeding to start. Our college-aged daughter wanted to see it. I think she thought they were going to feed those sharks in the hotel. As for snorkeling, we went twice in lagoon 3 and saw very little. Snorkeling was far better in Maui near black rock. That was like swimming in a aquarium.



Just how deep are those lagoons at Ko Olina?


----------



## calberry (Jun 7, 2008)

musical2 said:


> Just how deep are those lagoons at Ko Olina?



Just guessing here  , but I would think about 15 feet at the deepest, at high tide.  

Steve


----------

